# Ancient Mining Techniques



## Drakevarg (Dec 4, 2018)

Does anyone know any good documentaries on the title subject? The only one I found that wasn't five minutes long was more about undermining and other such mining-tangental topics than the actual act of mining itself.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm not sure I know of many online documentaries on Mining Techniques. But just to clarify...
Are looking for information of resources mining [coal, iron gold etc.]?
Or combat mining [sapping, breaking down walls etc.]?
I did find this...




It covers a lot of ground.


----------



## Drakevarg (Dec 5, 2018)

Resource mining. That one you posted is the one I found already, which is more about the other thing.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 5, 2018)

I recommend books. There are many, some with good illustrations.


----------



## Drakevarg (Dec 6, 2018)

I may just need to order a copy of _De Re Metallica._ There are online copies but the thing is like 600 pages and bugger if I'm gonna read all that on a screen.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a physical copy of it. Anything that's a reference book works far better in physical form. But I'm conditioned by years of historical research, so I'm comfortable with flipping through pages to find that one image or line whose exact phrasing I cannot reproduce but I can see its location in my mind's eye. Searching across multiple books for that one bit is a pain electronically.

You ain't gonna read Agricola front to back anyway. It's tough sledding. But the pictures (be sure to get a copy with pictures!) are grand. There are, btw, a bunch of good articles on mining, but you have to get specific. Tin mining. Salt mining. Time and place will turn up even better treasures.


----------

